# Induced Lactation



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all, 
I'm planning on attempting to induce lactation to breadtfeed our baby due through surrogacy in early Feb, 2013.

I've spoken Lenore about the Newman Goldfarb protocols and she advised I should start with the bcp called Ortho Novum 1/35, (alt called Necon 1/35)

GP could not find either available on the NHS so gave a prescription for Loestrin.

Has anyone else in the UK needed an equivalent to Ortho 1/35 and what have you used as a bcp please?

Also any other related experiences in inducing lactation would be great! 

Anna x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

GOOD LUCK MAYBE ASK ONE OF THE FF PHARMACISTS TO SEE IF IT CONTAINS THE SAME DRUGS ETC X


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

AnnaRosie, that's wonderful that you are planning to induce lactation.  I tried it for our two year old that was also carried by a surrogate mother and had some limited success. I tried to just pump and take the herbs, and not do the bcps, but that wasn't working very well. Then I stopped pumping and took the bcps, and then started pumping again after a month on them, and that was working much better and I had some milk by the time our daughter was born but not enough to fully feed her. I sort of ran out of time.  I think since you are starting so early on, you will have enough time to get a good flow going before your baby is born.  Good luck to you!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

God Luck I hope that it works X


----------

